# Which rocks do you like better, river rock vs shale? Pics



## grampa_cichlid (May 28, 2009)

*Which rocks do you like better, river rock vs shale?*​
River rock969.23%shale430.77%


----------



## grampa_cichlid (May 28, 2009)

I'm not sure which way to go. Which rocks do you like better? This is an Mbuna tank. Please excuse the quality, but they should be good enough to form an opinion. It's hard to see all the little caves in the 2nd pic, but they're there. Mainly just wondering...round river rock vs flat shale.










or


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

I like river rock, as it is more natural and closer to the style of rock found in the lakes.


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree the the river rock looks a bit more natural but I voted for the shale for a couple of reasons.

I believe it will show the color of the fish better and it will be much easier to stack. Overall I would think the shale will be more stable.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I assume you mean SLATE. Shale is a big no no.


----------



## grampa_cichlid (May 28, 2009)

I stand corrected. It is slate. rchickering..you're right. The river rock being round is a pain to stack whereas the slate is much easier. So, as I'm messing with the rocks..they fell, and as you all know, you can never arrange the rocks the same way twice. Now I have a combo working.

Here's a pic.


----------



## myfirstgixxer07 (Jun 4, 2009)

that looks awsome


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I think you should try to just pile them more. Not so much "stacking". I can promise you will be happier in the end.

Part of your overall problem is you need bigger rocks, of either type. These small rocks are hard to get good stacks out of. They work fine in smaller tanks(but medium to large rocks are always better). Go to a landscape supply, or usually a rock yard(found near concrete and asphault depots). You will spend something like 10 to 20 bucks on more than you could ever know.


----------



## grampa_cichlid (May 28, 2009)

I see what you're saying. It almost looks too planned out. I'm trying to make lots of caves, tunnels and ledges and with big rocks I won't have as many of those. Hmmm. I have an unlimited supply of both types of rocks and of all sizes. I'm in Utah and I'm within 1 mile of 2 rivers and just a few miles up the canyon for all the slate I'll ever need.

Thanks for the advice. I'm going to browse through the "rate my tank thread" for some ideas.


----------



## discusfreak2005 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, try putting a few large pieces in first then just dump some smaller pieces around them, put in a few more large pieces and then add the rest of the smaller ones. That will give large fish and small fish places to escape more aggressive tankmates and juvenile fish a place to grow without being eate while still looking natural.


----------



## Drowned (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi,

Have you ever seen rocks in a natural lake stacked such way? Try to introduce more chaos in there. Second hint is that you should try with rocks that all are the same color and kind. The last one is to use some bigger stuff!

You will like the result


----------



## grampa_cichlid (May 28, 2009)

I agree with the more chaos look. Wife not having any of it. I must admit though, it's alot of fun watching them swim through all the caves and tunnels. I may get my way yet though..or at least get to try a different approach. We have 1 fish (a kingsizei) that's being a little too territorial. He's keeping 15 of the 20 fish confined to a 25% area of the tank. So, when I do my water change today...I know i'll have to take out 90% of the rocks to catch him and that's when I can experiment.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Using big rocks still gives tons of tunnels and caves. They will be better for the fish as they will be more protected, but you wont' see them as much(not to worry with your stock, it will be very active).

medium to large rocks allow you to stack them randomly and still have passages. SMall rocks will end up as just a pile with no passages. My lens is at canon, or I would take a pic to show you how I am talking.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I use shale that has been partially rounded off, but not as much as the river rocks the OP showed. So in my case both or half way in between.  









instead of trying to balance and mix them...set them up in triangles(having 3 points of contact). Much more stable and if done right looks a lot more random/natural..ish.


----------



## grampa_cichlid (May 28, 2009)

You're right. Big rocks = big caves..small rocks = small caves. I will try that. Side note: something must have happened while I was away...the kingsizei is no longer top dog...a blue cobalt now chases him (but still not nearly as aggressive as the kingsizei was).


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Changing the environment can really mess up the fish pecking order in a tank.

My occies will stage a coup for alpha ******* everytime I do a water change and move the sand around a bit. Its actually pretty comical.


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

I used river rock in my 6x2x2 Malawi cichlid setup

click the pic


----------



## ddarden90 (Mar 16, 2009)

i would say river rock if the ae all the same color.


----------



## grampa_cichlid (May 28, 2009)

I've changed the rocks again. Got some bigger ones. You guys were right, I like it better. Here's a blurry pic. I just can't get a good picture with my camera.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

grampa_cichlid said:


> You're right. Big rocks = big caves..small rocks = small caves. I will try that. Side note: something must have happened while I was away...the kingsizei is no longer top dog...a blue cobalt now chases him (but still not nearly as aggressive as the kingsizei was).


Actually, I have huge rocks with lots of tiny spaces for fry to hide and smaller fish to get into. But they are Arkansas field stone and unlike smooth rocks, they have great texture. But good gravy, they weight a ton!


----------

